# Personal Protection in Northern Virginia



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

Can anyone reccomend a good trainer? My GSD is 20 months old and has already had basic training and takes comands in German. He has also passed a Good Canine Citizens test and was started in the juke roll when I aquired him. My husband is in law enforcement and travels frequently and we feel Axel would be a great canidate for a PPD.

Thanks for any info you can give.


----------

